# Who should the Bucks draft @ 1?



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Wow, the Ping Pong Ball Gods have descended upon the Bucks for the 2nd time in the last 11 years. In 1994, we won the draft lottery and picked Glenn Robinson over the likes of Jason Kidd and Grant Hill.

Who do you think we should take?

Andrew Bogut










Marvin Williams








*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

If the word on TJ Ford coming back is good, I wouldn't go for Paul. The Bucks already have Desmond Mason at the 3, so I don't see why they would draft Marvin Williams. I'd go for Bogut, even if I think he won't be a star.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> If the word on TJ Ford coming back is good, I wouldn't go for Paul. The Bucks already have Desmond Mason at the 3, so I don't see why they would draft Marvin Williams. *I'd go for Bogut, even if I think he won't be a star.*


*The beauty is, we really don't need Bogut to be a star. If we can get a borderline All-Star player (ala Brad Miller), which I think Bogut will most certainly be, we will get what we need from him.*


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

now that you have the pick, grab bogut.


----------



## gelf123 (Jun 4, 2005)

Obviously the bucks should pick bogut. I dont see one reason as to why they shouldnt. Marvin Williams is too young and and the bucks are fine with desmond mason. Bogut will provide us with everything that the bucks are missing as of now and make us a playoff team. Bogut would easily make the Rookie of the Year award. With TJ coming back, the bucks are set.


----------

